# ruger mk 3 holsters



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

has anybody found a good leather holster for the mk3 5'' bullbarrel, i cant find anything.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco offers the DAO for the 5.5" Mark III. You'd have a half inch of bonus leather, but we don't charge extra for that. 

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2786&GunID=454


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

*holster*

mike,the holster looks like its for a revolver. i don't think it would fit and look right for a semi-auto any other suggestions?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That's just an example gun in it, to show general design features. We make the DAO for a bunch of different guns. The DAO for the Mark III is molded to that specific design, and will properly fit Mark IIs and Mark IIIs only.

There's no way we could show pictures of every different gun in every holster, unfortunately.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> That's just an example gun in it, to show general design features. We make the DAO for a bunch of different guns. The DAO for the Mark III is molded to that specific design, and will properly fit Mark IIs and Mark IIIs only.
> 
> There's no way we could show pictures of every different gun in every holster, unfortunately.


hey thanks, i get the picture. i'll check it out.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

ridgerunner said:


> has anybody found a good leather holster for the mk3 5'' bullbarrel, i cant find anything.


Some selections on Gunbroker. I bought one for my Buckmark and like it a lot.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=104786365


----------



## Rmart30 (Aug 13, 2008)

The triple K is nice, Ruger also has them on their website http://ruger.com/webapp/wcs/stores/...d=-1&parent_category_rn=13682&lastCatId=13682


----------



## curly (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm guessing that these style of holsters also work well with the MkII Slab-side? My MkII 'hangs' on the front sight on the holster I have now :smt076.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

seems like i cant find anything the fit it right:smt022


----------

